# A married cross dresser



## sissyjoanne714 (Aug 5, 2020)

I am a married cross dresser whose wife loves keeping me dressed as a woman. This has been going on for the past year & a half. I have grown to really enjoy dressing as a woman & I don't think I would feel right if I didn't, my wife took me out to have my ears double pierced, my navel pierced & my eyebrows waxed into ultra thin, highly arched lines, she has gotten me acrylic nails & has thrown out all of my male clothes. She says as soon as my hair is long enough, she will take me to have it cut, styled & colored. She says she wants to watch me please a man & has me practicing with a nine inch dildo, I can deep throat the whole thing without gagging & I just adore the feeling when she inserts it into my butt. It is a little embarrassing when the neighbors see me outside, hanging the wash, wearing a mini skirt, top & heels but I just smile & wave to them & they usually quit staring. My wife says she is thinking about having my eye liner, lip liner, lip color & my eyebrows tattooed on me permanently & she says she wants me to get " Sissy Joanne " tattooed on my butt cheek. I have always wanted to be a woman so I always do whatever my wife tells me to do when it comes to my being fem, I never hesitated for a second last month, when my wife had me start taking three new vitamins every day, even tho I knew that two of those "vitamins" were testosterone blockers & the third was estrogen, I cant wait to see the changes they make to my body. I am so lucky to be in the position I am in, to be able to live as a woman & let my wife make any changes to my appearance that she tells me that I need. My wife says in about a year from now, she will start helping me find a husband, a man to live with for the rest of my life, then she said, she will divorce me & I will appear in court, completely dressed & made up as Joanne & tell the court how my always being dressed as a woman was the cause for this divorce, I wont be lying. I am the luckiest sissy in the world to have a wife like I have, who knows how bad & how long I have wanted to be a woman & now, she is assisting me in getting my mind right before my body starts to show the effects of the hormones.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

So....okay.......I have to ask is there a question here?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Your wife sounds very controlling, always telling you what to do. Cant you make your own decisions? Why didnt you marry a man if you wanted a husband?Why didnt she marry a woman if she is so keen for you to be one?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sissyjoanne714 said:


> I have always wanted to be a woman so I always do whatever my wife tells me to do when it comes to my being fem, I never hesitated for a second last month, when *my wife had me start taking three new vitamins every day, even tho I knew that two of those "vitamins" were testosterone blockers & the third was estrogen*, I cant wait to see the changes they make to my body. I am so lucky to be in the position I am in, to be able to live as a woman & let my wife make any changes to my appearance that she tells me that I need. My wife says in about a year from now, she will start helping me find a husband, a man to live with for the rest of my life, then she said, she will divorce me & I will appear in court, complete


Is your wife a medical doctor? If not, you need to se a medical doctor who specializes in this short of thing.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Joanne,
I've been reading you for quite some time. 
Good Luck


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Are you gay or bisexual? What happens to your wife needing to satisfy herself when you are with a man in front of her? Are you still attracted to your wife?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

You have made only 2 posts on this forum. They contradict each other. In this one, your wife is glad to have put you through feminization, and has done all these things to you. In the other, you did it all on your own, and she is upset with it. This thread indicates that you are a sissy (which means you would still identify as a male). The other one, and your profile, would indicate that you are transgender. Quite honestly, the whole things smacks as trolling and duplicity. How are we supposed to distinguish the true story and what is it that you are seeking on this site?

Oh and that red hair does not flatter you at all. Stick with the blonde. Much better.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

WTF?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Lordy, dammit!

We have now come down to this.

No, I have not come to/with men.

This behavior is not new, I am just too old to behold, to hear, to deal with this...
Old crappy behavior.

When men and woman become bored, they go mad trying to find something to keep them excited.

Nothing new here, move along.

In, oh, say 1986, I took my family to California, we were in San Francisco, Nancy's district.
By chance,we ran into a gay pride parade.

Bastard luck...

My two little girls asked what was going on?

I told them that this is what happens when people lose every shred of decency, get bored in life, lose their freakin' minds!

The girls were young and commented on the beads and pretty dresses and the flowers.

The theme of the parade and its participants went over their heads....

Thank goodness, thank God, all that stuff.

Hmm, where was I ?



_THRD-_


----------

